

Alan Kay: The Computer Revolution hasn't happend yet. 1997 [video] - b-man
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2950949730059754521

======
andrewtj
Has someone done a rewrite of 'The Art of the Metaobject Protocol' in the
intervening years since this talk or are there any recommendations for
something similar?

